# Quel casque "haut de gamme" choisir ? [Tout type de musique]



## MiniiMamooth (28 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Voila, ma question est simple, je cherche des conseil pour choisir un BON casque audio
J'écoute tout types de musique, rock, jazz, electro, un peu de classique, blues (en gros, tout sauf house, grosse techno, r &  b et GROS metal (heavy, death))
J'écoute tout ca sur un ipod classic 160 Go et sur mon macbook pro 
Donc je cherche un casque nomade qui me permet d'écouter touts ces types de musique de manière correcte ...
Je ne suis pas un audiophile assidu (c'est pas grave pour moi si un casque a quelques défauts vraiment très particulier et dont seulement les vrai fondu de musique TRES précise prettent attention), je recherche juste un bon casque qui me servira pendant plusieurs années en déplacement et chez moi.
J'écoute aussi BEAUCOUP de podcasts, donc si possible, j'aimerais que le casque ai une bonne retranscription des voix !
Je ne veut pas de Beat by Dr Dre (j'aime pas le design et les mega basses)
Je ne veut pas non plus d'intra, vraiment, je supporte pas les intras !

Donc pour résumé, il me faut un casque qui remplit +/- les conditions suivantes :
-mobilité (pas non plus pour faire son footing ... ^^)
-Tout type de musique (MAIS, pas besoin d'avoir des méga basses (il en faut quand même))
-bonne isolation sonore
-solidité
-design (oui, j'adore les beaux objets et ca ne me tuera pas de mettre 50 euros de plus dans un casque x joli qui aurait les mêmes performances qu'un casque y moche !)
-rangement (encore une fois, plus ou moins ... pas besoin d'un truc qui se plie en 12)

Perso, j'ai un bugget de 300 euros MAXI !

J'avais pensé au bower & wilkins p5, car selon les test ils paraissent solides; +/- mobiles, un bon son(*), et j'adore son design !

(*) un bon son, MAIS, ils parait que le son n'est pas naturel, et les basses trop "absentes", trop rondes, un son trop doux et étouffé ? .... j'écoute quand même du rock et de l'electro donc bon si les basses sont pourries c'est pas super .... des avis d'utilisateurs ? (ca serait super)
PArceque si j'ai pas de basses pour un casque a 300 euros, c'est un peu naze quoi ...
Mais bon, c'est vrai que j'ai vu des avis TRES mitigé, des avis bof, des avis beurk, des avis super content ...
Après, encore une fois, les gouts et les couleurs ....

Merci de vos conseils .... 

MiniiMamooth


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai eu un certain nombre de casques/écouteurs, j'ai essayé différentes marques ( Sony, Panasonic, Shure ) en passant par le casque de base Apple. TOUS je dis bien tous ont souffert du même problème au bout de quelques mois d'utilisation : Plus de son dans une oreillette.

Depuis quelques mois j'utilise presque quotidiennement les écouteurs Bose IE2. J'adore. Le son est bon, voir très bon ( après ça dépendra de la source ). Si j'ai un casque à conseiller c'est celui là. C'est le seul qui ne m'a pas trahi.

http://www.bose.fr/FR/fr/home-and-p...nes-and-headsets/audio-and-mobile-headphones/


----------



## iPadOne (29 Janvier 2012)

Salut je fabrique et exporte des casques aussi bien intra que over the head, jai testé tout ce qui compte et je suis desolé de dire que pas un y compris les miens nest vraiment fait , pour durer 3 ou 4 ans, aujourdhui la mode est au câble plat  demain ça sera rond ou va savoir quoi .. 

pour essayer de taider regarde chez des gens comme Koss ou Marshall qui font des casque depuis longtemps , tu devrais y trouver ton bonheur par contre la durée dans le temps cest pas sur quelle y soit 

Voili voilou


----------



## MiniiMamooth (29 Janvier 2012)

@Matyu, merci pour tes conseils, mais quand tu parle de la source, moi ca sera uniquement ipod (je fait beaucoup de transport en commun et autres) et a la maison mon macbook, je compte pas du tout acheter un ampli en plus ou je ne sais quelle choses ...

@iPadOne, ouai, j'ai vu les marshall et KOSS, pour mashall, ouai, pourquoi pas, le modèle Major, mais bon, ca a l'air bien tourné vers le rock quoi, moi je cherche vraiment un truc polyvalent ! Pour Koss, je les trouves trop gros et vraiment pas portables (je dois pouvoir le ranger dans un sac a dos sans trop de risque, je sais que le p5 n'est pas SUPER pliable mais l'air de rien, il est plutôt plat et ne prend pas trop de place en largeur ....)

Continuez a me filer des conseils et autres (si vous en avez 

Merci

MiniiMamooth


----------



## iPadOne (29 Janvier 2012)

cest un choix draconien, les casques portable (pliable) sont des qualités médiocre  ou alors très très cher , jai casque de chez Beats le : STUDIO super bon, pliable en alu mais il coute un bras (un cadeau dun client) , si tu a loccaze essaye le jécoute surtout du jazz et il me va assez bien, mais je laurai jamais acheté a ce prix là . 

Tes besoins sont simples, mais le choix dispo en rapport du budget, rendent lopération assez compliqué  (a mon avis), a mon que tu toriente vers un casque bandeau (moins cher et plus transportable)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2012)

Quand je parle de la source c'est en fait si il s'agit d'un MP3 ou d'un AAC, encodé en 128, 192, 256, 320 kbit/s. Moi aussi j'écoute ma musique sur mon macbook et sur l'ipod. Tu peux entendre une différence assez claire avec la musique compressé comme le MP3 et le AAC et un morceau en AIFF non compressé, il y a plus de détails dans la musique.


----------



## nickta (3 Février 2012)

Salut,

Je ne pourrai que te conseiller le casque Sonic d'Incase.
Une finition utra des câbles courts (qui font pas trois mètres) avec une télécommande et un micro qui plus est détachables et au nombre de deux, un confort extrême, un design sublime,  un très bon son (je ne suis pas un pro) un prix modéré (150 &#8364.
Il est largement à la hauteur d'un Bose AE2, sauf qu'il est beau lui ...

Bref tu peux foncer !

http://goincase.com/products/detail/sonic-ec30001
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H6670ZM/A

Enjoy !


----------



## m4-r1n3 (3 Février 2012)

Comme iPadOne je peux te conseiller un Beats, personnellement j'ai le Solo (plus abordable que le studio) et malgré le fait qu'il paraisse plus petit, il couvre bien les oreilles et niveau son c'est terrible. Je ne sais pas quel genre de musique tu veux écouter (je ne me rappelle plus si tu l'as dis ou pas ^^) mais je sais que j'écoute certaines musique avec beaucoup de bass et ça tape bien donc voilà, tu peux toujours essayer à la Fnac par toi même pour te faire une idée


----------



## MaaximeC. (6 Février 2012)

Regarde le comparatif du site Lesnumeriques.com qui est un très bo site je trouve 

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/casque-audio/comparatif-casques-ecouteurs-usage-nomade-a259.html


----------



## Sofi06 (15 Février 2012)

Si je peux m'incruster dans la conversation... j'aimerais bien savoir, à votre avis, à partir de quel prix on peut estimer être face à un casque de qualité... J'ai pas 300 euros de budget moi mais j'aimerais quand même un truc qui tienne la route...et pour plus de 6 mois quoi...


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Février 2012)

Inutile de taper dans le haut de gamme pour écouter du simple mp3, un casque aux alentours de 70 - 100e fera l'affaire.
Mais si vous écoutez du Apple Lossless ou du AAC, il faudrait se pencher vers les autres casques décrits au dessus, mais sache que beaucoup de casque comme les Dr. Dre sont du simple marketing .. On trouve des casques moins chers et de meilleurs qualités.


----------



## iPadOne (15 Février 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Inutile de taper dans le haut de gamme pour écouter du simple mp3, un casque aux alentours de 70 - 100e fera l'affaire.
> Mais si vous écoutez du Apple Lossless ou du AAC, il faudrait se pencher vers les autres casques décrits au dessus, mais sache que beaucoup de casque comme les Dr. Dre sont du simple marketing .. On trouve des casques moins chers et de meilleurs qualités.



En tant que développeur et fabricant je peux pas ne pas être daccord avec toi, surtout sur les intra seul certaines grosses marque ont des vraiment très bon produits (en general ce sont qui ont les Av/Ar en plus du décroché raccrocher) tous les autres sont des objets marqueté et tu ne paye que le logo. 

pour donner une idée a ceux qui savant pas les prix sorti dusines pour a peu près tout les intra varie de un ou deux US$  quils aient une marques (Style Dre ou Jays) ou pas.

voili voilou ce que je peux dire


----------



## hellbola (19 Février 2012)

Le casque Focal qui doit sortir en février à l'air très correct aussi.
J'attends depuis qq moi la sortie du produit pour me faire une idée


----------



## Yo83 (21 Février 2012)

+1 pour les casques Marshall qui ont vraiment l'air d'être des produits corrects. Actuellement à la recherche d'un casque pour mon nano 6G je vais m'orienter sur cette marque là.
Pour infos, un lien vers un site qui me plait bien :
http://www.choisirsoncasque.com/


----------



## rizoto (21 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> En tant que développeur et fabricant je peux pas ne pas être daccord avec toi, surtout sur les intra seul certaines grosses marque ont des vraiment très bon produits (en general ce sont qui ont les Av/Ar en plus du décroché raccrocher) tous les autres sont des objets marqueté et tu ne paye que le logo.
> 
> pour donner une idée a ceux qui savant pas les prix sorti dusines pour a peu près tout les intra varie de un ou deux US$  quils aient une marques (Style Dre ou Jays) ou pas.
> 
> voili voilou ce que je peux dire



Et donc, tu conseilles quelle marque?


----------



## iPadOne (21 Février 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Et donc, tu conseilles quelle marque?



je ne peux pas et veux pas citer les marques pour qui je fabrique, même si il y a des produits que j'aime bien, j'ai cité quelques marques qui font des trucs valable. Si tu arrive a voir une différence entre un AKG ou un Phillips, je te dit bravo ils sortent du même endroits aux mêmes prix et utilisent les mêmes HP.

pour conclure (d'apres moi) un casque qui coute 40 et a un son et un design qui te plait est plus que suffisant.

voili voilou


----------



## rizoto (21 Février 2012)

quid de la marque Jays?


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Février 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> mais sache que beaucoup de casque comme les Dr. Dre sont du simple marketing .. On trouve des casques moins chers et de meilleurs qualités.



J'ai testé pas mal de casques pour baladeurs, et, franchement, le Monster beat Pro est un des meilleurs. Pas donné, ça, d'accord.
Sinon mes deux autres préférés sont le Bose Quiet confort 3, et, en intra auriculaire, le Shure SE 530 est proprement stupéfiant (mais bon, c'est pas une grande nouvelle).


----------



## Cellulo (23 Février 2012)

je ne peux que plussoyer Ipdaone,  j'ai trouvé mon bonheur, pour de l'écoute journalière, avec un JVC HA-RX500, il ne paye pas de mine, ne coûte pas cher mais va trèèèèès bien.


----------



## Yo83 (2 Mars 2012)

@MiniiMamooth : as tu pris une décision pour le choix de ton casque ?
Je suis curieux de savoir quel casque tu as pu choisir, et surtout que tu puisses nous donner ton avis dessus.


----------



## fabb (4 Mars 2012)

Pour ma par j'ai craqué pour un Bowers & Wilkins P5. Le rendu est très réaliste.
Il écrase un peu mes oreilles si je ne peaufine pas les réglages. 
J'en suis plutôt satisfait. Tout le monde l'utilise dans la famille. Il vieilli très bien pour l'instant.


----------

